# Need recommendations on 2.1/3.1 minimalistic setup



## seriph (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello all,

First post. I found your site when looking for bose alternatives. I am moving into a new house and my current home theater setup will be moving to my media room in my new house. That leaves me needing a sound system for my tv in what will be my den. I am looking for a much more minimalistic setup than what I currently have. Either a 2.1 but preferable a 3.1. I like the size of bose cubes but do not want to buy bose. I've read through many forums on here but have been overwhelmed with information. Already have a receiver and sub just need speaker advice.

I have looked at the following:
Monitor Audio Radius 45
Orb Audio
Anthony Gallo Satellites

Any thoughts on these or any other recommendations on this?

Thanks for any help!


EDIT: Room size is 15x25


----------



## fiezdude (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi, You are most welcome..

Do you intend to alo use a receiver with your screen? I would recommend two option. 1) you can use a sound bar which comes with a sub and connected directly to your display 2) You could also get a receiver and a 5.1 satelite speaker set. Onkyo , Denon and yamaha have options on this. For speakers, you could try jamo.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

seriph said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First post. I found your site when looking for bose alternatives. I am moving into a new house and my current home theater setup will be moving to my media room in my new house. That leaves me needing a sound system for my tv in what will be my den. I am looking for a much more minimalistic setup than what I currently have. Either a 2.1 but preferable a 3.1. I like the size of bose cubes but do not want to buy bose. I've read through many forums on here but have been overwhelmed with information. Already have a receiver and sub just need speaker advice.
> 
> ...


Hi seriph, welcome.
Couple important questions for you:
1) Budget?
2) What is your receiver and sub?
3) Is your seating just for you, or multiple people over a wide area?
I assume you don't need high levels to fill the room, just nice sound from a "TV in den" setup.

All 3 of those choices should be ok, though the MA has a rear tweeter, so would be tricky to place, especially as a center! Tiny speakers like that must be crossed over high, hence my receiver/sub questions.

cheers


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey there and Welcome to The Shack. As far as an answer, what AJ said.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

another question is placement of speakers, are you looking for:

a. Speakers on floor stands,
b. in a bookshelf or on a shelf
c. on a wall.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

This is as small as I would prefer to go.

Focal Sib by the pair - by 2 pair, use one as a center
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...atellite-Loudspeakers-Pair-Gloss-Black/1.html


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

seriph said:


> Already have a receiver and sub just need speaker advice.
> 
> I have looked at the following:
> Monitor Audio Radius 45
> ...


If we assume your ceiling height is 8' then you have 3000 ft^3 total, which is quite a lot of space. None of the speakers you've listed will really be able to provide much of anything in a room that size - they're simply too small. If you're expectations are tempered you may be able to get away with something diminutive, around the size of the Cambridge Audio SX30 for example (beat you to it Jim ), but any smaller than that and you'll more than likely end up being quite dissatisfied.

A subwoofer will be even more of a challenge because the physics behind them are such that they will try and pressurize the entire space, and 3000 ft^3 would require a pretty decent sized subwoofer in order to prevent it from being overwhelmed.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Since it is a secondary location (the HT will be in the media room), I don't think the expense of adding a sub capable of pressurizing the room would be justified. Rather a sub to renforce the fronts. As a den "I think" the view area may be only part of the room, so the seating will be closer to the screen and speakers makeing smaller "ok", however, the OP will have to expand on the subj


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Andre said:


> Since it is a secondary location (the HT will be in the media room), I don't think the expense of adding a sub capable of pressurizing the room would be justified. Rather a sub to renforce the fronts. As a den "I think" the view area may be only part of the room, so the seating will be closer to the screen and speakers makeing smaller "ok", however, the OP will have to expand on the subj


Getting a sub without sufficient abilities would probably be a waste of money though, unless it was positioned right next to the main seating position anyway. Over-driving a sub generally leads to sound quality and longevity issues as well. Additionally, the need for a competent subwoofer increases significantly if the mains are going to be small; the more work it needs to do the better it will have to be. While his intentions are probably not to pressurize the room, it would still take a pretty powerful subwoofer in order for it to not be rendered mute by the room.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

When the front will consist of small speakers such as the orb or raidus, or even slightly bigger such as the audioengine, a full on sub (12-15") wouldn't be able to play effectively at the mains effective roll off without sounding muddy imho. The sub would be more of a woofer (8-10") just to give the soundstage more depth. Now if the fronts were of a size that they could effectively run down to 80hz then I can see using an actual sub in its LFE configuration.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Andre said:


> When the front will consist of small speakers such as the orb or raidus, or even slightly bigger such as the audioengine, a full on sub (12-15") wouldn't be able to play effectively at the mains effective roll off without sounding muddy imho. The sub would be more of a woofer (8-10") just to give the soundstage more depth. Now if the fronts were of a size that they could effectively run down to 80hz then I can see using an actual sub in its LFE configuration.


Agree; the integration may not be ideal, but at least there are a multitude of options available for someone who needs to run a crossover as high as 150Hz. SVS, Rythmik, HSU, Outlaw Audio, Aperion, et al present myriad potential options to choose from, some even eclipsing 200Hz. Unfortunately tiny mains = sound quality compromises, which is an inevitability for the OP it seems.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

theJman said:


> If you're expectations are tempered you may be able to get away with something diminutive, around the size of the Cambridge Audio SX30 for example (beat you to it Jim ), but any smaller than that and you'll more than likely end up being quite dissatisfied.


Good job - that would be the S30 - no X > it will have more bass 
than the Focal SIB.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...2-way-Bookshelf-Speakers-Pair-Dark-Oak/1.html


----------



## alatham (Jan 9, 2014)

I would support a sound bar and wireless sub setup, and you can check the deal site for some sweet options. I just picked up a Polk IHT (instant home theater) with wireless sub setup for less than $150 with a rebate on Newegg.com.


----------



## seriph (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey all,

Wow thanks for all the responses. I came home and couldn't believe all of the responses much less understand some of it lol.

Let me try and answer some of the questions:

1.) Budget - $1500 ish
2.) Equipment:
Sub - Polk Audio PSW10 10-Inch Monitor Series Powered Subwoofer
Receiver - Harman Kardon AVR 3700
3.) Seating is a sectional and a recliner. The way you would be seated facing the tv is about 100" wide.
4.) Speakers will be mounted on wall

I really want to stick to my guns on a small minimalistic speaker setup. My wife doesn't want giant speakers in the den. We will only be using this tv mainly to watch TV via comcast so I want something that sounds nice but doesn't have to be media room quality. I don't want junk plastic satellite speakers either.

Let me ask this though. Since multiple replies have stated that small cube speakers will not be enough to fill up the room with sound would in-wall speakers be a better choice?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

In-wall speakers are generally frowned upon for the front 3 due to there sonic compromises, so if you can avoid them it's a good idea. For surrounds they might not be too bad though.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The Axiom M22 on wall speakers are nice, I have the non on wall and love them. There is also a on wall centre. And you can pick your own finishes

http://www.axiomaudio.com/m22-on-wall-speaker

If you find those to thick The KEF t series are also nice

http://www.kef.com/html/us/showroom/home_theatre_speakers/tseries/overview/


----------



## seriph (Jan 29, 2014)

I like the KEF. I had looked at those before but from what I can tell you can't just buy a center and front 2. You can either buy front 2 or all 5.

The axiom look nice 3" thick isn't too bad. I think I could get away with that. They are pretty good speakers?


EDIT: Which center would you get w/ the axiom, the vp100 or vp150?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I own all Axiom and have been very happy with the. My granddaughter recently broke a driver and they shipped me a new one out for $60 and it took 5 mins to fix


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

seriph said:


> I like the KEF. I had looked at those before but from what I can tell you can't just buy a center and front 2. You can either buy front 2 or all 5.
> 
> Let me ask this though. Since multiple replies have stated that small cube speakers will not be enough to fill up the room with sound would in-wall speakers be a better choice?


Well look again - they are here, sats and center
http://www.kefdirect.com/home-theater-systems/single-speakers-stands.html

Also, some Good in-wall speakers can work > and would be
better than little cube twinkle, twinkle little star speakers.
Boston high-end, with serious good close-out prices.
http://www.accessories4less.com/index.php?page=search&search_query=bosvsi&x=0&y=0


----------

